# Anaemia??



## Jo853 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I think I've now developed anaemia as I checked the insides of my lower eyelids and they're very pale. I got this tip from an online source.

I take the liquid iron supplement but as it has not raised my iron levels very much.

Ferritin levels - August 2013: *15* (30-400), December 2013: *21* (30-400). I started the liquid iron in October 2013.

As I have had heavy periods all the way through since then, I thought it might be worth consulting the doctor within the next day. I've also had very bad headaches, sleeping at inappropriate times, getting short/irritable and dizzy. I did have an appointment but they have moved it to the following week. Am getting a bit frustrated about this. 

How often do ferritin levels get checked when someone has low results/on supplementation? I don't know if I am yet due for another test for this but because of my symptoms would it be wise for them to be checked?

Thanks

Jo xxx


----------

